# Too much Redmoor wood



## Arana (8 Mar 2008)

Just had a chance to purchase a load of Redmoor, so i did of course    i need a couple of bits for my tanks (havn't decided wich ones yet) but i am going to have some spare  

A couple of pics...


----------



## Garuf (8 Mar 2008)

I'll swap you some for my spare co2 bottle or hard currency.


----------



## Arana (8 Mar 2008)

what size are you after Garuf, they range from 20" at their largest point to 40"


----------



## Garuf (8 Mar 2008)

sweet lord, I'll measure up the tank and decide but I'm thinking of  using some in 18" and dangling it out the side.

that or I could go huge and use it in the 30" instead of using it as an iwagumi...

I'll say once I know lol.


----------



## bugs (8 Mar 2008)

I may be interested in a lump... 40" maybe., although I have to squeeze it down between the two cross members on my tank.

What's the going rate?


----------



## Garuf (8 Mar 2008)

Yeah i'll take something interesting in the 20" region I think.


----------



## Arana (8 Mar 2008)

OK here's what's left...10% to ukaps

20" X 20"  Â£20





20" X 20"  Â£20





40" X 40" Â£30





30" X 30" Â£25


----------



## Garuf (8 Mar 2008)

shot gun number 2.


----------



## Arana (8 Mar 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> shot gun number 2.



Does that mean you want it or you think it shoud be blasted into oblivion


----------



## Garuf (8 Mar 2008)

lol, It means I would like it. Do you never shout shot gun when you want the front seat of the car?


----------



## Arana (8 Mar 2008)

Ok it's yours


----------



## GreenNeedle (9 Mar 2008)

You youngsters and your new slang terms.lol

I think most of us would say 'bagsy me'

Oh how I feel old now.  for a few seconds

Andy


----------



## Themuleous (9 Mar 2008)

Thats some excellent wood Mark, I take it from wetpets.  That shop is definitely a find!

Sam


----------



## Arana (9 Mar 2008)

It was a good find mate, the guy in there is a real star  

I think i'm going to get them to do me a custom built tank in time for my birthday in May


----------



## newfyman (9 Mar 2008)

Could I er shotgun/buy the other 3 pieces? and are you able to post them to me?


----------



## Arana (9 Mar 2008)

newfyman said:
			
		

> Could I er shotgun/buy the other 3 pieces? and are you able to post them to me?



I'll check out the postage price and let you know, it's the size that will be the problem


----------



## Garuf (9 Mar 2008)

I'll be at green machine and if you attend I could ferry it back to chesterfield, its not too far from where I go to college. (Burton)


----------



## newfyman (9 Mar 2008)

Thanks very much Garuf i could collect it from you at Burton if you want


----------



## Garuf (9 Mar 2008)

That would be Ideal, It will of course require marks attendance at the Green machine. 

Oh, you do understand there will be a wait?


----------



## newfyman (9 Mar 2008)

yes i'm not in a rush i can,t fill my tank till wednesday   and iwant to get the new plants growing first before sorting what the scape will be


----------



## Arana (9 Mar 2008)

Sounds like a plan


----------

